# Orsa Sea Angler



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Finally manged to get around to doing a photograph of the orange version of the Orsa Sea Angler. It came on a rubber strap ... not something I am partial to ... so I bought a 22mm straight-end Hadley Roma oyster style bracelet. The bracelet had a brushed finnish and didn't match the case; Bry1975 beadblasted the bracelet and matched it beautifully to the case.

I am very impressed with this watch, so much so I have ordered a black dial version







It is a real lump of steel and glass, contains an ETA224-2 movement, steel movement spacer, 45mm diameter, 16mm thick, 22mm lugs and weighs a an impressive 220g on the bracelet!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Nice John. Think I would wait for black dial though personally


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

im jealous yet again ,you do have some very nice watches in youre collection.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

thorpey69 said:


> im jealous yet again ,you do have some very nice watches in youre collection.


You can own one of them if you look in the sales section







I see JoT's selling one of his Ofina's.

By the way thats a lovely looking Orsa


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice looking indeed.









I have to say I waited for the black dial ver and the orange is now sold out and the black mock up looked great but im less keen on this pic of the real deal... ooops.


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

I really like that JoT







. Looks very smart. A wrist shot would be grand to give an idea of size/heft.

I'm perhaps in the minority here, but I perfer this to the black. I've had a quick look at the design, and from memory I think its got an orange, (or orange tipped?), seconds hand. The thing that mucks it up for me is that the words "Sea Angler" are then printed in red. IMHO orange and red sit uncomfortably together on a watch dial







. That said, in this version, its *so* orange as to obliterate the red text and it so would be the version I'd go for.

Best

Rich


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

r1ch said:


> I really like that JoT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rich here's a bad pic on the wrist


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

r1ch said:


> I really like that JoT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd say very hefty!!!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ok I got an email from Orsa with better pix and placed an order... heres what convinced me:










I know a few here didnt like the hour hand, the markers splitting the numbers and a few other things but I think its pretty cool. What really swung it for me was the screwed lugs and the I actually liked the bezel when I finally saw the real thing properly - I didnt like the raised bezel numbers look of the proto.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Thats a nice picture which I suppose in turn convinced you Jon to place an order  Hope it arrives soon


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah and so much for me saving....


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I ordered one as well a couple of days ago, I have been impressed with the orange one, but it's not a watch I could wear for work etc ... I understand that Orsa only made 50 of each ..... so not much chance of bumping into another one









I read that they are having all future models made in Switzerland and not in the Far-East, it will be interesting to see of there will be a "Swiss Made" Sea Angler or if they will be produce new designs.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I thought these were SwissMade...







But I appeciate you know bout these things...

I did read that the orange was a non limited edition and more will be along soon... Martin seems to have sold all these 50now so what colour will be along next i wonder?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

JonW said:


> I thought these were SwissMade...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jon I think the are made in the Far East but with ETA movements ... I have just had a butcher's at mine and there is no mention of "Swiss Made".


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

JoT said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > I thought these were SwissMade...
> ...


could be 49% swiss made...


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

JoT said:


> r1ch said:
> 
> 
> > I really like that JoT
> ...


Thanks John.. chunky bit of kit indeed. Like it


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I wonder if it would look good on a Lumpy...







what size lugs are they John?

Hmmm, "Chunky & Lumpy".... I'll get me coat.....


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

FWIW I read on EOT that the Black dialed version is now sold out although its said that there will be a limited edition again of the black dial when the watch switches over to full swiss production - right now its not swiss made aparently... these will be more expensive than the current models. It seems Orsa is moving up market.

Ive had no word back as to wether the orange dialed version will be remade so right now it looks like if you want one of these you'll have to scour the small ads.... people are already speaking of hawking some black dials (some bought >1) and theyve not arrived yet! the rumor is that they will be over list... not sure by how much.







everyone seems to be looking for another DN... I just wish people would wear and enjoy... thats my plan with mine. Will do some pics when it arrives.


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

JonW said:


> FWIW I read on EOT that the Black dialed version is now sold out although its said that there will be a limited edition again of the black dial when the watch switches over to full swiss production - right now its not swiss made aparently... these will be more expensive than the current models. It seems Orsa is moving up market.
> 
> Ive had no word back as to wether the orange dialed version will be remade so right now it looks like if you want one of these you'll have to scour the small ads.... people are already speaking of hawking some black dials (some bought >1) and theyve not arrived yet! the rumor is that they will be over list... not sure by how much.
> 
> ...


Hi all

Seems quite a few people are jumping on the Orsa. I was nearly one of them...

...the spec of the watch is really great for the money. However I got switch off when someone on one of the forums mentioned about the dial being candy land or something like that...

...plus the lume on the dial does not match the hands. For me I would like a match.

Only drama is that if you get the orange, then the black, blah blah, its just like the Seiko Monsters; BM, OM, YM, Blue M...

I would rather skip this costly exercies and just watch from the sidelines to see how this turns out. Will the Ltd Orsa's be at a higher price in 6 months time.???

Thanks

deano


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

First up Deano I agree that you get a lot for the money

I have an orange Sea Angler and the lume is as near a match that makes any difference, I have seen watches several times this price with a worse match!

I don't undestand your point about getting the different colours .... if someone wants to collect the different colours why is that a drama? ... and it wouldn't be costly if you only bought one









I imagine that the watches will maintain their value while they are still quite scarce 50 orange and 50 black so far .... I don't know if Orsa will make more batches of orange and black once they have done the other colours whatever they might be.

There are people on other forums that I have seen run down this watch ... quite unjustified IMO .... Orsa have done something a bit different ... a 300m dive watch with an unusual retro design, ETA automatic movement, steel movement spacer, screw bars, built like a tank but well finished ..... for Â£200!

I have no complaints .... and have ordered a black one as well .... although I don't think I would go for blue or red or whatever the rest may be!


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

JoT said:


> First up Deano I agree that you get a lot for the money
> 
> I have an orange Sea Angler and the lume is as near a match that makes any difference, I have seen watches several times this price with a worse match!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback on the lume, I will have to search where I saw about the comment on the lume...

The "get all the colour thing" comment is just me, I am way to perdantic, you know get the orange, get the black and then it goes off from there. It was like that with the SQ, first the black, then pepsi and then the expensive orange dial...

Another thing for me (and this is trying to convince myself) is that I have focused on Seiko, if I stray from the path I can see the whole watch collection being sold for new purchases, possible a Stowa, then a Doxa, just to say it will go pear shape...

I do not know why people run this watch down, possible because it was assembled in the far east.??

Considering what you get its is an great buy, and if Orsa stick to a way of keeping the original 50 original, i.e. release more orage with a different case back, they will certainly hold there value.

As you can see from this post I am well and truly on the fence with this watch, I have the spare cash in my paypal account, just as well that they have sold out, phew.!

Is there any word on a bracelet yet.?? If it has solid end links then a purchase may be inevitable.!

Thanks and have a great weekend

deano


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

deano42 said:


> The "get all the colour thing" comment is just me, I am way to perdantic, you know get the orange, get the black and then it goes off from there. It was like that with the SQ, first the black, then pepsi and then the expensive orange dial...










.... OK .... I see what you mean now









I am a bit guily of that myself


----------



## jimmyjames (Mar 24, 2006)

That's really sharp looking. Is it really big, can you do a comparison shot with another watch? So do I understand correctly, there will be no more black ones? I guess I'll have to find a used one...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jimmyjames said:


> That's really sharp looking. Is it really big, can you do a comparison shot with another watch? So do I understand correctly, there will be no more black ones? I guess I'll have to find a used one...


The black and orange versions are sold out, there will be another Asian manufactured version and then I believe they will be Swiss made and probably more expensive!

Here's a quick picture of one next to a Doxa 750T


----------

